
Senate Passes $30 Billion Small Business Credit Measure - icey
http://www.cnbc.com/id/39214349
======
pilom
Not enough news sites tell you how to apply for the money they report about. I
understand a lot of it isn't known yet, but at least a blurb saying
"Businesses will be able to apply at fbo.gov on such and such date" or
something like that.

